# Parting Pigeons



## pidgers'2006 (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi i am new to this forum and i wanted to know if parting a pigeon from his or her mate, will affect the pigeons a lot? Do they get sad or cry? What if you find the pigeons new mates and then after 1 month the pigeon sees its old mate at home, will they miss each other? I was also wondering how pigeons cry? I have heard that a lot around the forums but nobody actually stated how they would cry. thanks.


----------



## Kencentury (Jul 22, 2006)

in my understanding and pigeon watching at my friend's house it seems like it's not a very good idea to part a pair of pigeon unless they do it on their own. since if they are really attach and they meet they could reattach and become mate again or if the male decides to leave the female she may be following the male around too much since that happend in my friend's loft. thus i think you should leave them be if they are already a pair.


----------



## pidgers'2006 (Jul 24, 2006)

SIZE="4"]I don't want to do this but it is necessary to part the birds, I dont want them laying eggs any more because the more the male bird goes on his mate she gets weaker from each baby. The birds are a white roller and a rescued bluebar. The blue bar has some desease because every child he has the blue bar type one dies or gets splay legs, but the white ones always fine. I will get them new mates and let them lay only 2 eggs.[/[/SIZE]


----------



## Kencentury (Jul 22, 2006)

it might just be a coincidence....or have the bird been tested? how many times have they layed eggs and this happens?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You don't need to separate the mated pairs .. if you don't want any babies, then replace the two eggs as soon as they have been laid with fake eggs. Let the birds sit on the fakes until they start over again.

I will also point out again that the problems don't have anything to do with the color of the bird .. the bird with the problem HAS A PROBLEM that NEEDS TO BE ADDRESSED. You can take that to the bank unless you have some fairly rare birds like silkies who, if bred, with another silkie, will produce the lethal gene. 

You need to seriously start taking care of the health issues with your birds .. it's highly unlikely in my mind that any of this is related to the color of the bird.

I will also state that if you think your blue bar has some health issues, then you need to get those addressed .. just switching pigeons around is not fair to them and especially if you are doing it for the reasons stated. You need to get the health problems solved with your birds.

Further, splayed legs is NOT A HEALTH ISSUE .. IT'S A NEST ISSUE .. YOU NEED TO ASSURE THAT THESE BABIES HAVE SOMETHING TO GRIP WITH THEIR FEET AND SOMETHING TO KEEP THEIR LEGS IN PROPER POSITION.

YES, THIS IS IN ALL CAPS CUZ I'M YELLING AT YOU. Please read and understand what I've said.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Yep, Terry pretty much SAID IT ALL.

Your first priority is to see to the health and welfare of your birds. Take the birds to a good avian vet for a diagnosis and treatment. Also, you need to make sure they are on a good prevention program. Here is an example of one:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=5760

Your second priority is to MAKE sure they have proper accomodations, predator, wind and rain proof coop with access to sunlight. Make sure you have proper nest boxes have nest bowls to make sure babies can't lose their footing. If you don't want the eggs to hatch, replace with dummy eggs and that will help ensure the hen doesn't lay one batch after the other, and keep her calcium reserves in check. Hens are NOT breeding machines and they should have a break, taking eggs away, or allowing them to drop to the ground (due to nest boxes and fronts) will only force them to lay more in 10 days. Further complications can develop as the hens get older also.

Their home is their castle, and should be cleaned thoroughly on regular basis.

Thirdly, you can seperate males from hens, as this is done all the time by racing people after the breeding season is over. However, I don't think you should seperate couples when they have been together for some time, as there is an emotional bond. You should seperate any birds that are sick, however and isolate them from the rest.

Make sure your pigeons have access to not only a good pigeon mix, but a good calcium grit as well as picking cake. * see above link. They should have access to the sun for vitamin D and/or a good pigeon multi-vitamin mineral to make sure the calcium/phosphorus is absorbed. This will help your hens accomplish THEIR goals of laying good quality eggs, as well as healthy hatchlings.


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

My sister made this thread. But i would like to add that were not seperating them beacuse of the disease were seperating them because the mother needs a mate that will fly high with her and not just land on the house after 2 or 3 circles. The mother wont go high up because of her mate landing on houses or if its in the loft she will not to so high up and then go down to the loft.


----------



## pidgers'2006 (Jul 24, 2006)

The mate is a totally different bird than the white roller because i hope you will understand we are trying to train these birds to be good flyers. First of all if they keep laying eggs, its not just i dont want the eggs although one always dies. I do not want to face the pain of that but not just that. I dont want her to lay the eggs because each time they do she will get weaker and older and more tired and want her o be a healthy bird as well as the mate! The mate is a different bird, the white roller is a very good flyer, i do not know how to put this in words, but i hope you understand. I want 2 clean healthy good flying babies from the white roller and my other white roller, thats it! only 2 because i do not want her weaker, i want to train them good and in the meantime i will get the blue bar a new mate, so he won't be lonely. I of course do not want to let them have eggs because once again there will be a problem because of the rescued bird, if not i will get some more info because i do not know exactly the medication he needs it is a risk to just give some bird medication! IT IS WRONG TO BRING A POOR INNCOENT LITTLE BIRD INTO THIS WORLD AND HAVE THEM DIE! So am going to get more info about his either if he has a disease or if it wasn't one.


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

pidgers'2006 said:


> The mate is a totally different bird than the white roller because i hope you will understand we are trying to train these birds to be good flyers. First of all if they keep laying eggs, its not just i dont want the eggs although one always dies. I do not want to face the pain of that but not just that. I dont want her to lay the eggs because each time they do she will get weaker and older and more tired and want her o be a healthy bird as well as the mate! The mate is a different bird, the white roller is a very good flyer, i do not know how to put this in words, but i hope you understand. I want 2 clean healthy good flying babies from the white roller and my other white roller, thats it! only 2 because i do not want her weaker, i want to train them good and in the meantime i will get the blue bar a new mate, so he won't be lonely. I of course do not want to let them have eggs because once again there will be a problem because of the rescued bird, if not i will get some more info because i do not know exactly the medication he needs it is a risk to just give some bird medication! IT IS WRONG TO BRING A POOR INNCOENT LITTLE BIRD INTO THIS WORLD AND HAVE THEM DIE! So am going to get more info about his either if he has a disease or if it wasn't one.


It needs baytril. Since its feeding its young it should be givin amoxicilin.


----------



## pidgers'2006 (Jul 24, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> You don't need to separate the mated pairs .. if you don't want any babies, then replace the two eggs as soon as they have been laid with fake eggs. Let the birds sit on the fakes until they start over again.
> 
> I will also point out again that the problems don't have anything to do with the color of the bird .. the bird with the problem HAS A PROBLEM that NEEDS TO BE ADDRESSED. You can take that to the bank unless you have some fairly rare birds like silkies who, if bred, with another silkie, will produce the lethal gene.
> 
> ...



Thats very nice of you to post this info but mind you it was kinda rude to yell because when someone makes a mistake you dont rub it in! I mean can't you act like a patient human being and try to adress the manner like a human being. Im new to these posts and all that was my first post,
and thanks for welcoming me  I know what im doing and my family helps me! I have opinions, too and you can't just bring me down like that! I am going too put this in the past now because i know im better than that to just sit and feel sad. so its cool.  i dont make these birds feel bad, i make them feel special, i love them and show them everyday!Thank you for your information but once again the yelling was not nice you should be nicer to newcomers.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Sorry if Terry upset you with her words, but she has told your sister or whoever that is (Flying Pidgey) TWO times in previous threads that the health issues and splay legs WERE NOT the result of the fact that you have a blue bar and a white roller mated. Guess her patience ran out having to state the same thing for a THIRD time.

I also welcome you but please consult with your sister on what she has posted and what you are posting. It will be confusing and waste time if people are going to be asked the same questions by the two of you in separate threads.

Good luck with your birds.

Linda


----------



## pidgers'2006 (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks linda and for future reference flying pidgy is my brother. And my question was entirely different form his questions i stated those reasons because people asked me why to seperate the birds.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Okay, Pidgers, I understand what you mean.....

But here's an example of what I'm talking about...

Your brother has started a new thread "Birth Control" asking about separating pairs and/or removing eggs for birth control when the answer to these questions are right here in this thread (Post #5):

*You don't need to separate the mated pairs .. if you don't want any babies, then replace the two eggs as soon as they have been laid with fake eggs. Let the birds sit on the fakes until they start over again.
*

All I'm saying is that it would make it less confusing for all of us trying to help you guys out if you would either consult with each other or read each others threads before repeating the same questions...Yes, yes, I know they are not _exactly_ the same questions but very, very similar.

Thanks
Linda


----------



## pidgers'2006 (Jul 24, 2006)

ok thanks linda.


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

Lin Hansen said:


> Sorry if Terry upset you with her words, but she has told your sister or whoever that is (Flying Pidgey) TWO times in previous threads that the health issues and splay legs WERE NOT the result of the fact that you have a blue bar and a white roller mated. Guess her patience ran out having to state the same thing for a THIRD time.
> 
> I also welcome you but please consult with your sister on what she has posted and what you are posting. It will be confusing and waste time if people are going to be asked the same questions by the two of you in separate threads.
> 
> ...


This is flying_pidgy, I would like to just clear the air and say that i know the health issues had nothing to do with the splay legs. It was the nesting area they chose. The second time terry said its not because of the health issue is because someone else told me that it could have been the health issue ; however, i ignored that person because i did my reasearch and have been informed of the right possiblility (bad nesting area). And i already told my sister (pidgers'2006) numerous times to consult me if she had any questions so that i could answer her questions which would allow your team to use their essential time to help other people that it also. Im sorry if this caused any inconvenience. So apparently some peopel think im pidger's2006 but im not.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Flying_Pidgy,

Yes, I think that some of us may have gotten confused over who is who and when the questions or comments pertained to the blue bar and white roller, we may have thought we were speaking to the same person over and over again.

I know how little sisters can be...LOL...they usually have minds of their own. For your own sanity, you may be better off checking her posts whenever you come on to see if she has beat you in asking a particular question. You can do this by clicking on "Members List" on the blue bar at the top of the page...find her user name and click on it. That will bring you to her profile and in her profile, you will see "Find all posts by Pidgers'2006"....you will also see "Find all threads started by Pidgers2006." By clicking on these, you will be able to check out what she's been up to.

Sorry for any misunderstanding.....

Linda


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Remating*

HI PIDGER'2006 AND FLYING PIDGY, First let me ask you,do you want to raise rollers? If that is what you wish to do then by all means brake up the pair and remate both birds to different birds. The roller to a roller and the blue bar to a homer. Those of us that raise Racing pigeons or Show birds, are always remating birds,looking to find that super racer or super show bird.  Those that just keep pigeons as pets do not do as the show or race people do. They love their birds and care for them just like they would their own childern.The bottom line is that we all love birds,and do not want them hurt in any way. When remating these birds there other things that must be considered,like the size of the loft,number of birds in the loft,number of nestboxes
. You need also to give the birds nesting material(pine needles or twigs)this will give the babies something to grasp thus keeping them from getting splay legs. It just has accured to me that what you call splay legs might in fact be web footed as this could happen to someone new to pigeons, there is a genetic factor called web foot lethal,all web footed birds do not carry this gene ,but a small number do. GEORGE


----------



## pidgers'2006 (Jul 24, 2006)

Lin Hansen said:


> Pidgers....please don't be upset. The only reason I told your brother to check your posts was so he would not bother to ask a question that you've already asked about and received answers about. Some of us here (myself included,) were getting confused because of the similar posts by both you and your brother.
> 
> The purpose of what I said was not for your brother to "spy" on you or to edit or to control your posts....the only purpose was to try to avoid confusion (on our part) and repetition (on you and your brother's part.)
> 
> Linda


Im sorry i did not mean to disappoint you thank you for the information and tips to cuz less problems in the future .


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

pidgers'2006 said:


> fine he can check my posts and threads but he cant edit it. And everyone has a mind of their own, we all think different things and im not much different from u or him to u that might seem  but fine think it.And what r u to be sorry for? but thanks for allowing him to control my threads.At least flying_pidgy cant edit my threads. thanks a lot.


Pidgers....please don't be upset. The only reason I told your brother to check your posts was so he would not bother to ask a question that you've already asked about and received answers about. Some of us here (myself included,) were getting confused because of the similar posts by both you and your brother.

The purpose of what I said was not for your brother to "spy" on you or to edit or to control your posts....the only purpose was to try to avoid confusion (on our part) and repetition (on you and your brother's part.)

Linda


----------



## pidgers'2006 (Jul 24, 2006)

i edited my last post im sorry for the upseting u.


----------

